# How far do you drive to your hunting ranch?



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I am curious of the distance hunters would drive to their ranches/lease and how many times they visit the place. 

Mine is 70 miles from home and usually would be able to go there no more than 10 to 12 times a year.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Just out the back door...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

All the way!


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

160 miles. Everything weekend during season and once a month in the off season.


----------



## jimmiehammond (Feb 9, 2011)

5hrs from college station to Webb Co. Once nice every two weeks during the summer and every week during the season.


----------



## bdub25 (Feb 1, 2011)

120 miles from my house in Mathis Tx, to the camp in Webb Co


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

51 miles


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

253 miles to our lease south of Fredericksburg. Make about 10-11 trips a year.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

While back it was 390 total .....360 from Katy,turn left @ Ozona and 30 more miles..now?? No lease...


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

4 miles


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

260 miles gate to gate, about 5 hours. Although I got for 5 days anytime I go.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

3 miles from my house to my in laws ranch.


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

310 miles from katy to the camp in rocksprings and we go about 3 or 4 times during the off season and every other week during the season. Wish I could go more but have to work.


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

90 miles from door to deer stand. I go every weekend during season unless the wife finds something I must stay home and get done. Every 3 or 4 weeks I make a trip during the summer.


----------



## outdoorsmanjimjo (Jan 26, 2012)

Was driving 405 miles one way, now driving 155 mile one way.


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

55 miles


----------



## mg64 (May 31, 2013)

Walk out the back door!


----------



## rangerfab (Aug 22, 2012)

I alternate my weekends to hebbronville, benavides, sarita, kingsville, linn and san roman tx. So its alot of driving from san antonio.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Drive*

5.5 hours. Wish is it was closer go a much as I can ..


----------



## Houston007 (May 1, 2012)

About 6.5 hrs to the lease from Houston, depends on how long it takes us to cross the border into Mexico.

We usually make about 4 trips during the season and stay 4 to 6 days per trip.:walkingsm


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

33 miles...and I go there a lot. 

TH


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

286 miles one way, Galveston to Fowlerton, LaSalle County. Once a month during the summer and every week during the season. Went down this weekend, It was 108 degrees yesterday, and rain today.. Looks like its going to be a good year!


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

90 miles. Go there on average every other week


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm like Ranch and mg64, out the back door, there everyday!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Last year it was 35 miles each way and I was there almost everyday during the season. This upcoming year it will be out my front door. The people that are going out the back are doing it all wrong!


----------



## 300 win mag (Nov 19, 2012)

used to be League City to Pandale-471 miles.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

25 miles


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

+/- 8 hours and 425 miles to the lease in Val Verde County, +/-3:45 and 225 miles to the Johnson City lease. Above distances and times are from Mont Belvieu.


----------



## Hammerhead79 (Jan 13, 2013)

325 miles Pearland to Spofford 5 hours with stops 4.5 hours no stops


----------



## Buscadero (Oct 22, 2010)

Polk County Lease....12 miles.
Rocksprings Lease....dang near 400 miles.

Night/day comparisons however.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

40 miles one way 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

310 miles from Keller to Sonora - only make it out there about 4-5 times per year


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

30 miles one way for white tail. About 500 plus 2 hours on a dirt road for mulies in Brewster Co.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

400 miles to the lease in Mexico.

Well worth it though.

You can drive a few extra hours and see 100 deer a day and spend thousands less on the lease.


----------



## mr. buck (Jan 11, 2009)

5 hours from Houston to Shackelford County. Was a lot easier when I drove two hours from Dallas, but this is my 13th year out there and I love the place. Make it out about six times a year...


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

<25 minutes.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I have 3 places I hunt. 2 of them are ~10 minutes away and the 3rd place is ~1 hour.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

275 miles to Willow City area. Make about 7-8 trips a year.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

525 miles from driveway in Danbury to the gate entrance northwest of Crowell. Will go more in the off season and bow season. Stay for a week and half during rifle season and might make one other short trip if things are slow.


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

311 miles and 5 1/2hrs from Lake Jackson TX to northern 
Zapata county.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Some of you guys are nuts! LOL


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

340 miles from tomball to SW Edwards county.
Go 5 to 6 times during off season and 6 to 7 times during season


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

400 miles each way, Beaumont to Carrizo Springs. Well worth the drive.


----------



## mbearkatja (Mar 9, 2010)

*Long Haul*

I drive from China, Tx (near Beaumont) to 2 miles South of Encinal, Tx at least 10 times during deer season!!!! The drive down is always exciting, however, the drive back Sunday seems to take f o r e v e r..........:headknock


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Before I got married, ten minutes. Now, four hours and ten minutes.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

20 miles.


----------



## jkttxn (Jan 22, 2013)

I moved from Oklahoma City to Houston, the ranch didn't! So now I have to drive about 6 hours depending if I can get through Dallas without traffic issues! The Oklahoma deer gun season is on two weeks long so I go as often for that time and skip archery, muzzleloader, and most of turkey season. Astill try to get some ducks when I can.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

*Miles and Miles*

550 one way. Fill feeders 7 times a year and hunt every weekend during deer season. I keep OPEC happy.........


----------



## Coach_Stew (Dec 29, 2004)

254 miles 
4 to 4.5 hrs. 
10-15 times a year


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Man, some of y'all are really mad at the deer. But, I guess you could say I'm crazy too. The only animals I care to hunt anymore are 9000 miles away.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

pacontender said:


> Man, some of y'all are really mad at the deer. But, I guess you could say I'm crazy too. The only animals I care to hunt anymore are 9000 miles away.


If I could make it over there, I might be the same way.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

312miles santa re to rio frio
Ive hunted season leases most of my life
Del rio 
Ozona
Pandale 
Comstock
Sanderson
Langtry
Barksdale
Spofford
9 Years of frio driving
Im pretty sure I went by one million a long time ago


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Public land, 1hr.
Uncles house, 45min. 
Invites, 6hrs. 

I hunt for free.  not by choice


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

one way 350 miles [25 miles past Rocksprings] to camp. We go 4 times off season or more and as many times during the season as possible during the season. Beau


----------



## BajaRat (Aug 5, 2005)

498 miles driveway at Bayou Vista to the cabin just north of Langtry. Long **** way but that country has got it's hooks in me and won't let go.


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

About 270 miles, I use to hunt closer but then I would be called home more often by some BS at the house. I like the longer drive it is a decompression drive for me, I quickly begin to forget all the BS at work too.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

369 miles to Rocksprings
345 to Junction
2 hr to Madisonville
145 minutes to Ellinger


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

265 miles from door to gate. I do it about 20 times a year.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

poco jim said:


> I'm like Ranch and mg64, out the back door, there everyday!


Soon to be out the back door when I find the right place with a casa on it.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

300 to one place, walk out on the porch for the other..


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

400 miles for me. + or - 1.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Five and half hours, Montgomery to Real County.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Through the creek !! LOL! Takes about 2 minutes!!


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

450 Miles for the one in West, TX. Family has been hunting out their for 38 years..same place. Go 2 times a year. 1 week long hunt around Thanksgiving and return trip in March to fix everything that age and illegals tear up. 

125 miles to new place (outside of Clifton). Hope to make 5-6 times a year to hunt and 3-4 more to fix up/maintane. This will be the place I take my boys to hunt.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I'll drive to where ever the ducks are flying like the swallows of capistrano...


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Rs*

I drive to my place off of RR674 SW of Rocksprings. It is 5-1/2 hours and 350+- miles door-to-door. I go every 2 months off-season and every 2-3 weeks during the fall and spring season. I guess I'll do this until I'm too old to make the drive as my sons sleep most of the way!!! Oh well, I also wish that they have my work ethic!!!


----------



## La Ventana Ranch (Jul 9, 2013)

460 miles to my ranch. Worth every mile. I travel there at least one weekend every month during the off season and at least every other week from October through January 1st. The longest I ever drove to a lease was 540 miles. A trophy whitetail hunter will drive around the earth for a chance to hunt and harvest a mature buck. SHOOT STRAIT! DRIVE SAFE!


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Lease*

385 miles, Cut N Shoot to 27 Miles past Rocksprings. Been doing that drive for 28 years now. Still worth the drive to me. We go less now than we used to, but hardly ever go just for a weekend. Probably 12-14 times a year, only a couple times during summer until dove season opens.
BB


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Drive*

I have several places

15 miles to duck ranch..

162 miles to duck property..

305 miles to deer/duck lease..


----------



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

263 miles from cypress to brownwood, wish it were closer but don't complain, I love it up there. Between dove and deer I am there about 8 times. Wish it were more.


----------



## RockportAggie (Aug 23, 2013)

Just bought a place 15miles south of Junction. It's 300miles, door to door from Rockport.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

375 miles


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Fer one, out my back door. Fer the otherone, 12 miles.


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

289 miles.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

20 miles to the duck lease in Louisiana.

Invites for deer vary...

100 to 400+ miles


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

499.1 miles one way to the gate from Cypress but I have the extra trip from Pearland. I wake up at 3:30 am and get there just in time to get to the stand in the evening.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

101 miles...used to be 367 when we lived in Houston.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

All the way to the Callaghan Ranch about 6 hours !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

About 120 miles or 2.5hrs


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

100 miles one way...


----------



## 35cc (Mar 12, 2013)

490 miles one way


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*429*

429 from the front door to the gate in langtry, I hit gravel at the 424 mile mark and it's weird all the stress, work, problems don't make the turn onto the gravel!!!!

I go almost every weekend during saeason and every 6 weeks off season. 
Leaving tomorrow at 2PM for an 11 day hunt then do a 9 day hunt at Christmas. Gods country I tell ya!


----------



## fish fry (May 19, 2007)

460 miles 0ne way, Baytown to Runnels county between Crews and Ballinger. Not just the deer hunting for me. I like the silence! We have big feeders so we go 5 to 6 times a year, at least 3 during deer season. Pretty drive from Boerne to the lease so it's not a bad drive.


----------



## smacha538 (Jun 11, 2012)

Roughly 300 miles one way to my Real County lease...


----------



## Boomslang (Aug 17, 2013)

2 and 1/2 hours from Tyler tx to College station...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

75 miles to between Trinity and Groveton


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

139 miles from Shiner to Sandy, just no good way to get there. Go there most weekends during season, skip 2 or 3.


----------



## shallowaterhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

*A long Way*

hwell:421 miles from Richmond to near Iraan. Is it worth it?????


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

5 1/2 hours. Houston to Comstock


----------



## BabyBear24 (Feb 5, 2013)

Right at 500 miles one way. Far East as you can go on I 10 to Sonora.


----------



## Poco Mojito (Jun 20, 2013)

Takes 2 1/2 hours door to camp if you go straight there. 10 trips. SA to SW Mason county.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Crazy how far many of you drive, no wonder why I-10 going East on a Sunday afternoon is so packed, and Bucee's at Luling looks like a small town, lol.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

mas360 said:


> I am curious of the distance hunters would drive to their ranches.


All the way, aint walking!


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

3hrs from my driveway in Clear Lake to Gate at ranch normally. Including one 15 min. stop at Bucee's or Woody's. If I hit it hard and do not stop maybe 2 1/2hrs.


----------



## RED DOG OUTFITTERS (Sep 23, 2009)

40min... I'm one lucky bastard..
Although, it does also make me a little too accessible.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

40 minutes driveway to gate.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

1hr 20mins from the house to falls city.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

From here,north of Ft.Worth to our lease we had for 16 years at London,it was 5hrs.. 6 to 61/2 hrs. if wives went.Not being chicken smit,but just the simple truth.


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

4.5 hrs. 

Used to be an hour and a half


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

257 miles. I used to go every month and almost every weekend during season but then I had a son. Can't wait until he's old enough to go with me so we can go more often.


----------

